# [SOLVED] Network Card Driver



## holtzmjh (Nov 25, 2001)

I am running win 98 and have an old network card I would like to use. I don't have a disk for the card and am having trouble finding a driver. Could someone please help me find a driver for this card:

Pulse H1012
FCC ID: ejmnpdalbany

Thank you.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 27, 2001)

This one is supposed to work. That card is an Intel based card. Here is a page that has the LAN controllers that are supposed to be for that card.

Intel 82558 Lan Controller

Please post back letting us know if it works for you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.driverguide.com/

Maybe?


----------



## holtzmjh (Nov 25, 2001)

Dodge, 

Your a genius, it worked. You saved me from having to buy another network card. Thanks a lot.  


Acacandy,

Thanks for posting the driver site. That will definitely come in handy in the future.


----------

